# Searching for a piece of art.



## Menion (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I've been looking for the past few months now for a piece of art that I remember from along time ago, vaguely though.

It shows a knight clad in dark armor with many thin spikes on it, waist deep in a pool with a serpent like dragon held in one hand and a sword in the other, the blade like spikes on his armor are slicing the serpent and there is a lot of blood I think. Also ther might be a typical damsel in distres in the backgound that the spiky knight is protecting.

I can't think of where I saw it, or where I could find it again. Many searches on T'internet have showed up nothing.

If anybody knows what I am on about, a reply would be very welcome.


----------

